# Copy files directly from Tivo disk



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So in this thread (which I didn't start):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=476703

someone said that it WAS possible to copy shows directly from a TiVo disk (with metadata)

Could someone point me in the right direction? I hope these are Unix tools and/or there is a Mac version.. (i.e. not just Windows tools)

With a flaky TivoHD, even with the long reboot time, it would be faster to be able to offline copy some shows off (esp when using the network seems to be what makes it reboot often -- and this is a NEW drive, but copied from an old drive.. seems to be other hardware probs in the Tivo).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo recordings are not stored as files. It takes some doing, AFAIK, to access recordings as files. The "other" forum should describe how, since that constitutes extraction here.


----------

